# Quincy got his first two points today!!!! WOOHOO!!!!!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Our boy took Winners Dog and Best Opposite Sex and got his first two points. I am walking on air. He sparkled and he does not care if it is a man or woman showing him, he just loves being in the ring!!!! So back into the show ring mid January in London, Ontario!!! I am one happy Mama!!!

Taking his class-

http://www.youtube.com/user/arreauredpoodles?feature=mhum#p/a/u/2/eXPnMwa04VA

In the Best of Breed class with the competition with Chrystal's assistant handling him

http://www.youtube.com/user/arreauredpoodles?feature=mhum#p/a/u/0/thw8Sb108uM

Taking Best Opposite Sex

http://www.youtube.com/user/arreauredpoodles?feature=mhum#p/a/u/1/kpnqx6SyIqg


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats!!! He is a beautiful boy!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

PaddleAddict said:


> Congrats!!! He is a beautiful boy!


Thank you so much. I am seriously on cloud nine right now!!!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS, Arreau and Quincy !

Hooray ... GO Quincy GO ... hold that long tail high ! 

What a charming boy :smile:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Well done Quincy, you beautiful boy!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you so much Pudel Luv and FJM. I am tickled pink! He is exhausted and happy to be home, so is in an oblivion, but Mama is in 7th Heaven!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

congratulations Cherie and Deb. I am on cloud 9 with you B-)


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Atta BOY!!! If there's room up there on that cloud 9, squooosh on over and make some space for me!! I have faith that this beautiful boy will go far!! Congratulations to ALL of you!! :first:


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow way to go Quincy what a gorgeous boy,I'm so happy for you I bet you won't come down off that :cloudy: for awhile .


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

*QQu*

WOOHOO!!!! WOOHOO!! I am doing the HAPPY DANCE for you and Quincy! :elephant: I knew it!!!!! I knew it wouldn't take him long once he got used to the ring. Major Congrats! I can well imagine you are on cloud nine...LOL.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Congrats Quincy!!! Enjoy being up on that cloud!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Quincy is a beautiful boy!

I'm curious though. Why spend the expense to take him to London? Aren't they part of a different kennel club? Will your points accumulate together, or are you going for a double championship?

I have no clue how it works or what the advantage would be.

OK.... just realized there is a London in Ontario. LOL! This makes things a lot more clear. I was starting to think the poor guy would have to go through quarantine and all sorts of stuff just to play on the other side of the pond. I don't know if they do quarantines over there. Just figured they would.

Best of Luck on your next show. I'm sure he will do well


----------



## furmom (Mar 20, 2010)

Quincy is so gorgeous. Congratulations.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

oh i'm so very proud of this kangaroo, snapping turtle poodle.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What a fantastic way to wrap up the year and launch a new one!! We all knew Quincy was a winner, now he's gone and proved it! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! He such a gem, a really lovely, loveable boy!! I am totally delighted for you both!!! Happy New Year, I do believe you've got a jump on the "happy"!


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

WOOOHOOO Congratulations!!! What fun!!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_:elephant: YIPPEE!! I am soooooo happy for you and Quincy! Onward and upward!! :cheers2:_


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

How exciting!! What a gorgeous boy he is too. You should be very proud!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Winnow said:


> congratulations Cherie and Deb. I am on cloud 9 with you B-)


I am sure you are Grandma! You raised up one heck of a boy! You should be very proud of your accomplishments with this litter. I am not lying or exaggerating when I say Quincy is the sweetest, nicest, dearest Spoo I have met or known, and I have known a lot. And a lot of why he is this way is because of what YOU put into the litter when they were wee. And I thank you from the bottom of my heart for doing such a wonderful job and for entrusting him to us.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I've got to say I'm so excited and thrilled with Quincy. Have you got the smile off your face yet? Give him extra hugs from my family and I. We're all so proud of him.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Atta BOY!!! If there's room up there on that cloud 9, squooosh on over and make some space for me!! I have faith that this beautiful boy will go far!! Congratulations to ALL of you!! :first:


You are welcome on this cloud with us! You have no idea how much your support and the support and encouragement of so many others has meant to me!! All of this makes the aching back, sore hands and exhaustion on grooming day worth it...lol!!! I have faith in him too. He is such a wonderful dog and brings so much happiness to this household! THANK YOU!!!! xoxoxoxo


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

pudlemom said:


> Wow way to go Quincy what a gorgeous boy,I'm so happy for you I bet you won't come down off that :cloudy: for awhile .


Thank you very much! We love this guy and think he is a serious Hottie McButterpants! Nope, I do not think I will ever come down off the cloud. All I have to do is watch the videos and the goosebumps begin again.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Whoo-hoo, Quincy! What a wonderful showing! He'll be home with you to stay in no time. Congratulations, Cherie.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Im so excited for you!!! Woo hoo!!!!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Congratulations! He looks really good. When does he turn a year? I'd love to see him cut out.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> WOOHOO!!!! WOOHOO!! I am doing the HAPPY DANCE for you and Quincy! :elephant: I knew it!!!!! I knew it wouldn't take him long once he got used to the ring. Major Congrats! I can well imagine you are on cloud nine...LOL.


I think the ring is fast becoming his favourite place to be...lol! He enjoys strutting his stuff, and does it so very well! Thank you. I am still floating today!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

CelticKitti said:


> Congrats Quincy!!! Enjoy being up on that cloud!


I am! Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

cbrand said:


> Congratulations! He looks really good. When does he turn a year? I'd love to see him cut out.


He will be one, 9.February.
It feels like just yesterday I was dropping him off at the airport.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Big congratulations, Cherie, for a nice win! I know how thrilled you are--those points are intoxicating, aren't they? 

One quick question--why didn't Chrystal stay on him for BOB?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Fantastic! He sounds like the total package - glad the judges saw that. Thanks for posting the videos. It is great to see him strutting his stuff.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Way to go Quincy!!! 

He looked absolutely stunning in the ring Cherie, 
and I'm with Cbrand! I can't wait to see him put into pattern!! hes going to look fabulous!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

BFF said:


> Quincy is a beautiful boy!
> 
> I'm curious though. Why spend the expense to take him to London? Aren't they part of a different kennel club? Will your points accumulate together, or are you going for a double championship?
> 
> ...


Thank you very much! I am sorry for the confusion. Yes, the next shows are in London, Ontario. I would never send a dog overseas to be shown unless it was a country that had no quarantine. Enlgand's used to be six months. I have heard it is somewhat better now, but is likely still at least a month, which is three weeks and six days too long for my liking!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

furmom said:


> Quincy is so gorgeous. Congratulations.


Thanks very much! We think he is a Hottie McButterpants too.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

faerie said:


> oh i'm so very proud of this kangaroo, snapping turtle poodle.


LOL!!!! You are funny! He is both of those things..ha,ha,ha!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> What a fantastic way to wrap up the year and launch a new one!! We all knew Quincy was a winner, now he's gone and proved it! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! He such a gem, a really lovely, loveable boy!! I am totally delighted for you both!!! Happy New Year, I do believe you've got a jump on the "happy"!


Oh yes, a big jump on the happy! This was a remarkable way to end the year for us! We could not be prouder or happier. Thank you so much for your kind words! I wish you could all meet hima nd know him and really see what a fantastic boy he is.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Teffy said:


> WOOOHOOO Congratulations!!! What fun!!!


Thank you very much Teffy!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Woohoo! So happy for you Cherie! Your doing great with him. 

Hats off to your breeder too  Quincy is a gem.


----------



## Eklectic (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh WOW Cherie!
Congratulations! Cloud nine is a great place to be :angel::angel:! Too bad you are showing too far from here, I would love to see him in action!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _:elephant: YIPPEE!! I am soooooo happy for you and Quincy! Onward and upward!! :cheers2:_


Thanks so much. You both know the hard work keeping up with the coat and all and honestly, I have no idea how you guys do it! Keeping up with one in show coat, 2 pet clips and two Whippets that require little to no grooming is a huge handful. But, winning these points somehow soothes the aching back and seems to be payback...lol! Thank you again!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Awesome news big congrats!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Ms Stella said:


> How exciting!! What a gorgeous boy he is too. You should be very proud!


Thank you so much! I am so proud of him, and so is his first human Mommy, Winnow. He is the kind of dog that steals your heart, and this is just the icing on the cake for us.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium said:


> I've got to say I'm so excited and thrilled with Quincy. Have you got the smile off your face yet? Give him extra hugs from my family and I. We're all so proud of him.


Well, as his co-owner, you have every right to be excited. Nope, I only have to watch the videos to get goosebumps all over again. He makes me smile all the time, so you can imagine how happy this made me. Four days later and it still thrills! I will let him know that one of the 10,000 hugs I give him a day are from you folks...lol!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

amerique2 said:


> Whoo-hoo, Quincy! What a wonderful showing! He'll be home with you to stay in no time. Congratulations, Cherie.


Thank you! He did do so well! He is a stay-at-home show dog. We ringside him because I cannot even imagine parting with him.The first day we have to arrive as soon as the venue opens so Chrystal can give him a really intense scissoring, which takes her about an hour, then the next days she just has to tidy him up and tie up his top knot. My dogs are my dogs, and I would hate to know he would be bonding with someone else then after his show career, coming back to people he no longer connects with and has to begin that process with all over again.

I spoke with the handler of the #1 Spoo, #2 dog all breeds at the show. He has had that boy for a year and a half. His career ended the last day of the show we were at, and he was going back home to his family and being clipped off. The handler was pretty emotional, and had it set up to leave the building when the owner was getting close, so he would not have to watch him leave. Hard on everyone I would think and not my cup of tea.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Feathersprings said:


> Im so excited for you!!! Woo hoo!!!!


Thank you very much! Woohoo is right!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Congratulations! He looks really good. When does he turn a year? I'd love to see him cut out.


Thank you cbrand!! I love his look. He is everything I hoped he would be and then some. As Winnow said, he will be a year old February 9th, so the next shows in London are the last in his puppy trim. I can assure you, I cannot wait to see him cut out too. To get rid of some of this coat, particularly the coat on the insides of his back legs will be sooooo wonderful! I think he is going to look terrific, and losing the leg hair is a gigantic bonus that I am so looking forward to.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Feralpudel said:


> Big congratulations, Cherie, for a nice win! I know how thrilled you are--those points are intoxicating, aren't they?
> 
> One quick question--why didn't Chrystal stay on him for BOB?


Yes, the points definately give one the warn fuzzies!

Chrystal had a senior puppy female that finished the day before who got moved up to specials. She took her in and her apprentice took Quincy. I m okay with it because Q responds nicely to this young man and seems as happy to perform for a male or a female handler. I do hope now that this girl is finished that Chrystal will stay on Quincy so as not to confuse him at all.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Chrystal had a senior puppy female that finished the day before who got moved up to specials. She took her in and her apprentice took Quincy. I m okay with it because Q responds nicely to this young man and seems as happy to perform for a male or a female handler. I do hope now that this girl is finished that Chrystal will stay on Quincy so as not to confuse him at all.


That's good that the girl is out of the way--or will she be specialled? I mention this because staying on a dog also sends a signal to the judge about which dog the handler would rather see win. The judge doesn't always listen, but the message is out there. (Handlers who have just won a major in bitches/dogs will sometimes back off in BOW to encourage a judge to cross the points. It sounds crazy, but what goes around comes around, and another handler may return the favor the next time.) 

It's always good to have a clear understanding with the handler on where your dog stands as a priority. Most handlers will stay on an Open dog and hand off a dog in the other classes to an assistant if both dogs win their classes.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Feralpudel said:


> That's good that the girl is out of the way--or will she be specialled? I mention this because staying on a dog also sends a signal to the judge about which dog the handler would rather see win. The judge doesn't always listen, but the message is out there. (Handlers who have just won a major in bitches/dogs will sometimes back off in BOW to encourage a judge to cross the points. It sounds crazy, but what goes around comes around, and another handler may return the favor the next time.)
> 
> It's always good to have a clear understanding with the handler on where your dog stands as a priority. Most handlers will stay on an Open dog and hand off a dog in the other classes to an assistant if both dogs win their classes.


Well I hope that was not the plan, but if it was, it didn't work. The special adult girl got the breed, Quincy got his big win, silver bitch puppy got winners bitch.


----------

